# 65 GTO wheel lip molding



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

About to dry fit my original stainless steel wheel lip moldings on my convertible before paint. Original screw holes do not exist due to repairs. Any one out there have any experience or tips? Thanks


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

might be easiest with 2 people. hold it in place where you like it and start drilling. main thing to me is to get the ends pretty much the same distance from the bottom. dont want one end hanging off a little and the other end too short.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

some 3m double sided tape , put about 5 2 inch pieces along the inside of the molding spaced out. That way can stick it on and step back to look at it before drilling anything. much easier than drilling a hole in the wrong spot


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

extra holes just take off a little weight. makes it faster. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can use clamps or vise-grips on the inside lip to secure it while you tweak it's location.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the good tips


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Drill SMALL holes, too. Those little phillips head screws are self tapping, and not very big. Once you go oversize on the hole, it's weld and start over or a big, ugle screw in there! Have fun.


----------

